# PSV or 3DS



## Nick Nack (Jun 10, 2011)

I am going to buy an 3ds because i like mostly the games for 3ds and i am not an really big fan of graphics.I started this topic because i want to see what you are going to say.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

Nick Nack said:
			
		

> I am going to buy an 3ds because i like mostly the games for 3ds and i am not an really big fan of graphics.I started this topic because i want to see what you are going to say.



Because Vita games will be all graphics and no gameplay.

I can see this turning into an epic pile. Regardless, I'm sure there are several topics on this very subject already.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the PSV looks like it will have a stronger launch than 3DS and will be priced better than 3DS is, ie. more tech for your dollar. Why not have the best of both worlds, I collect hand helds and will eventually get the PSV as well.

*Posts merged*



			
				Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Nick Nack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and how do you know that? Give it a chance, hasn't even come out yet.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 10, 2011)

PSV.

The 3DS doesn't really get me interested at all.



			
				DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3D is one of the most gimmicky additions to graphics ever.

Just sayin.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm confused about this same choice as well but I think I'll end up buying a PSV cos I already have a PS3 and they seem to have good inter connect-ability options.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 10, 2011)

3DS.
I'm a fan.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll get both.

I like 3DS and Mario. I'm also quite a fan of RE and the 3D effect. (it's a gimmick but adds on to the depth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Also, the PSV has a lot of shooters coming. I'm an absolute fan of FPS/TPS, but no time to play on my PS3 as I'm 70% of the time always outside. Hence the PSV will cover up for my shooter games. I don't mind graphics, as long they are not TOO bad

3DS on the other hand will cover the Mario, Zelda and Pokemon as well. Also some third party games which I'm itching for.

I won't get the PSV day one though... I'll read reviews first. If good then I'll get it..


----------



## GameDragon (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll be getting a Vita when it comes out, but so far it hasn't interested me in the slightest. 3DS at the moment, has a lot more I'm interested in.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 10, 2011)

3DS. Because I'm a Nintendo FanBoy and also because I no longer have the money to buy a PSV.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 10, 2011)

There should be 2 more options:
- Both
- None

But i'll get both, I like the idea of having a gaming system + GPS + back/front camera of the PSV
I'll like my 3DS because of it being Nintendo and 3D / Pokémon / Mario


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> 3DS. Because I'm a Nintendo FanBoy and also because I no longer have the money to buy a PSV.



No longer have the money? The Vita will be out at best, Holiday 2011. That is basically November and December. If you have any kind of an active source of income, or can get one, at least $250 wouldn't be that hard to get in six months.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 10, 2011)

get the 3DS now, you can still save up for the PSV.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2011)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> There should be 2 more options:
> - Both
> - None
> 
> ...


That's the first thing which came to my mind. Why would I want to limit myself to one of them? Didn't vote.


----------



## nutella (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll be honest. Neither interest me at all for now.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll get the 3DS for sure. I love the lineup to come. It evolved from a do want to a must have.

As for the Vita, I might get it at some point in the distant future. I don't like its features and I couldn't care less about the games announced (except for that Gravity Daze game that looked interesting)
I'm not buying a system just for the hardware. Until they make a price drop and reveal a title I'm interested in, I won't find it worth the 250 bucks.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely the 3DS. The PSV looks alright,, but besides Uncharted, there aren't any good games for it in my opinion.

The PSV doesn't have anything new really too. It's a PSP on steroids, with the touchpads that I read make it uncomfortable. 

I think it looks alright, but the 3DS is pretty much perfect for me.


----------



## xxteargodxx (Jun 11, 2011)

I've made my decision and went with a 3DS for the games and my love of Nintendo


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 11, 2011)

3DS > PSV any day.
But I think PSV would be more worth it than Wii U.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody surprised the 3DS is taking majority on such a Nintendo heavy forum?

I thought not.


----------



## Carnivean (Jun 11, 2011)

As it stands neither platform has anything. However, the 3DS has a bunch of hard hitting titles coming out around christmas so it is the platform to get my money. Really short of monster hunter or demon's/dark souls getting some kind of Vita exclusive there's not much that will make me shell out the £280 (450 USD) it will end up costing here.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 11, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Anybody surprised the 3DS is taking majority on such a Nintendo heavy forum?
> 
> I thought not.


Boy you're in the minority my friend. Perhaps in the wrong place maybe?

I got the 3DS myself because of the first party titles that you will never see on a Sony system. A couple of Nintendo flagship titles is greater than anything you'll see on a Sony System. Also, the 3D is a major plus in depth reliant games like Pilot Wings, or a 3D Mario platformer.

I would like to get a PS Vita when the homebrew scene starts up. The one title (that has been exclusive to Sony) that will make me buy a Sony system would be another entry in the Dark Chronicle series.

If I were you, I would get both if possible.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll get a 3DS when more games will come out , or even better when the 3DSXL will come out.....And the PSV, eventually, in about 4 or 5 more years.
After all , only just recently I finally got a PSP3000, almost at the end of its life cycle....=cheap, super easy to hack, and a huge catalog of games I need to catch up.
But if I would have gotten a PSP let's say 4 years ago, I would be bored by it by now.
After all on the 3DS I will be able to play all the first part Nintendo games, while for everything else that it can't do, there'll be the WiiU !


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 11, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> or even better when the 3DSXL will come out


Implying they'll make one.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 11, 2011)

Being in a Nintendo forum I expected as much, but when you look at the current 3DS situation and cold hard facts about the sort of games each handheld will be receiving...

PSV >>>> 3DS.

Price
Software
Technology
Less Gimmicky features

The main reasons why PSV will own this generation imho.

Also Nintendo's current market plan seems to have a serious lack of direction.

This topic should really be called 'WiiU or 3DS' considering they're going to end up confusing the infamous casual market


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 11, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Being in a Nintendo forum I expected as much, but when you look at the current 3DS situation and cold hard facts about the sort of games each handheld will be receiving...
> 
> PSV >>>> 3DS.
> 
> ...



Yeah, motion sensors, a compass and a touchpad on the back of your handheld isn't gimmicky.

@3DS-PSV discussion

It's just a matter of personal preference. But good hardware specs alone don't make a good handheld (*cough* PSP *cough), the games are of utmost importance IMHO. 
I hope the PSV will get some good, original games and I'll be picking it up.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 11, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Price - *By the time the PSV is out the 3DS will probably be down to the same amount.*
> Software - *is it out yet? Because you can't compare something to something else without holding both in your hands (the whole 360 vs PS3 thing would be much less if only people with both argued about it)*
> Technology -* What exactly do you mean by that? Because power =/= goodness*
> Less Gimmicky features - *3D is a unique selling point of the 3DS, a gimmick is defined as a unique feature for the sake of a unique feature, which isn't the case with the 3DS it enhances the graphics and gameplay it gives the "wow factor"*



I'll be getting both. (have a 3DS already)

Now here's the thing: DS vs PSP, a large number of people with a DS but no PSP say the DS is better and the converse with PSP owners, people with both however, are spilt.
Same with 360 and PS3 and soon the 3DS and PSV

There's the "What I have is better because I have it" thing going on all the time with competing products.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

3DS anytime!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 11, 2011)

i got a 3ds, because of the 1st party titles and my love to nintendo, and also because of its features and sony's recent events
maybe the psv when i gets hacked *IF* square enix will stay with sony and won't release the good ff/kh (which were the reason i got a psp) games on the 3ds


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm still quite in the middle, but starting to lean towards the PSV. I'm a big fan of the DS and prefer it to the PSP. 
But the PSV has a starting line-up which just obliterates the 3DS' line-up. The price/hardware value is a lot better than the 3DS. 
The games announced for the PSV just appeal more to me, and the homebrew capabilities are stunning of the PSV. Only thing I don't like in the PSV is the GPS function, it's completely useless to me.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> I like the PSV looks like it will have a stronger launch than 3DS and will be priced better than 3DS is, ie. more tech for your dollar. Why not have the best of both worlds, I collect hand helds and will eventually get the PSV as well.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



I totally agreed with DigitalDeviant. Give it a chance for it hasn't even come out yet. Be patient with yourselves.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2011)

PSV. If you don't think it has enough "new" or "original" content then you haven't looked half into the news for it. I'm getting sick of Nintendo first parties. They're fun and all, but I'm not buying their consoles for their first parties any more. I'd rather have tons of third parties than a bunch of first parties.

The PSP also kicks ass so a successor should hopefully follow some similar trends. And by similar trends, I mean Dissidia games.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 11, 2011)

For purposes of the question, I would pick the Vita primarily because I already have a DS and frankly the DSi XL while maybe not better, is still the equal of the 3DS which only offers 3d something that not all of us consider a worthwhile reason to pay hundreds for.

Not that I want a Vita, but it at least would open new doors potentially to me. It will depend on the level of access the Vita offers to previous PSP titles.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> For purposes of the question, I would pick the Vita primarily because I already have a DS and frankly the DSi XL while maybe not better, is still the equal of the 3DS which only offers 3d something that not all of us consider a worthwhile reason to pay hundreds for.
> 
> Not that I want a Vita, but it at least would open new doors potentially to me. It will depend on the level of access the Vita offers to previous PSP titles.


Because there not a graphics increase , motion controls, circle pad,better software,better 3rd party support, and better wifi?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 11, 2011)

To me, it's all up to preference of games. I won't buy a console by just judging its power or gimmicky features or WHATEVER.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 11, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> For purposes of the question, I would pick the Vita primarily because I already have a DS and frankly the DSi XL while maybe not better, is still the equal of the 3DS which only offers 3d something that not all of us consider a worthwhile reason to pay hundreds for.


If that's all you think there is to the 3DS, you need to brush up on your information.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Because there not a graphics increase , motion controls, circle pad,better software and better 3rd party support?



A) They both have motion controls.
B) Circle pad? Who gives a shit when I have two analog sticks?
C) It's gotten like some third party support from like Capcom and then there was Dead or Alive and Tekken. Whoopie? It's not even getting Street Fighter x Tekken or SSFIV's Arcade Edition DLC.
D) Forgot to add this one but better software? If you mean in terms of firmware features then no. PSV has already shown things such as online parties, cloud saving, and it'll probably feature the same music and video playback the PSP had, albeit improved. A web browser will also probably be included (with touchscreen support and the like).


----------



## Valwin (Jun 11, 2011)

cant you go for both i mean get a 3DS and them psv laters


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> cant you go for both i mean get a 3DS and them psv laters



I don't feel like spending $500 on handheld consoles alone, not including the price of games (which now seems to be at $40 each for handhelds).


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait wait... Wasn't even talking about the psv. 


I was talking about the ds/dsi -> 3DS. And I didn't feel like going down that route now. To much trouble early in the morning.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I was talking about the ds/dsi -> 3DS. And I didn't feel like going down that route now. To much trouble early in the morning.



Oh, my bad dude. Continue on


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 11, 2011)

For DS/DSi -> 3DS, it also offers enhanced wireless communications. Much faster internet speeds and a much more organised OS. To add on to what kingvamp has said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But for PSP -> PSV? That's really a massive jump. Adding another analog, nearly double of the graphics count (480 X 272 -> 960 X 568), front + rear touch, front + rear cameras...

Lazy to list on...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 11, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need to realize, that at the end of the day, some of us don't give a damn if the thing has 3 hours of battery or 30 because we wouldn't be playing it for more than 30 minutes in the first place.

Processor power? You have to understand, that most games couldn't care less.

A lot of times a lot of specs are hollow uninspiring posturing. It's like having a car that can travel at 200 klicks in a world where it is never possible to find a stretch of road where you can reach better than 100.

I've seen a lot of games come out that might possibly run on the latest model which might be enough reason to finally get into the Sony handheld scene. But the thing is, the list of games I have wanted has always been very low on the Sony device. The only reason I have a DS is because the number of titles I actually wanted was adequate.

Chances of me wanting to watch video on a VERY small screen is zero. Have you ever held a portable DVD player? The things are sold for peanuts, have a LARGE screen (in comparison that is) and would be a MUCH more intelligent choice given a need to have mobile video indulgence needs met. Sure you can't stick one in your pocket, but that is not always much of a reason for a few hundred bucks more on the price. I'd be ok holding a portable dvd player worth a small fraction of the cost of a 3DS and its puny screen.

Again, the Vita would need to offer something and perhaps do it well enough, and match that up with an adequate game library before it would ever enter into my own personal thinking.
Been a lot of Japanese game releases I have had to sit and miss out on over the years. If I found the Vita could run all of the past content, it might help. But it's not even out yet, and that means of course it hasn't been hacked and all that stuff. Apparently the pirates like the previous PSPGO mainly because it gives you a nice internal storage capacity (for the time).

The Vita also scores well enough with me in that the screen isn't so damned small. Granted, it isn't any challenge for dropping cash on a Xoom and it's 10 inch screen. But 600 bucks is a lot even for me


----------



## thewarhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

...I simply can't understand why people keeps saying 3DS is like a DS with 3D. There's a huge difference between them, a huge increase in power and funcionality. If you compare DS > 3DS and PSP > PSV, is like the same enhancement comparison (talking about software). I understand that there are people who prefer PSV over 3DS, but talking bullshit like "3DS and DSiXL are the same" will not help at all. I have a 3DS, and when the PSV games I want come out, I'll consider getting one, like I own a PSP and a DS. And that's it...8D


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 11, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I totally agreed with DigitalDeviant. Give it a chance for it hasn't even come out yet. Be patient with yourselves.


Fuck, does no one understand sarcasm anymore?

Anyways, I personally think 3D is a useless feature. This is because of two reasons, one; I HATE 3D (all 3D, movies, games, television) and two; IT ISN'T A BIG DEAL. I'd seriously rather have pretty graphics than graphics that pop out and give you headaches (dependent on the person, I know, but it's also been proven that 3D adds additional strain to eyes, which, due to the fact that my eyes are very bad already, I don't need).

Before anyone says anything, take note that I used the word PERSONALLY.

I'm annoyed that everyone says 3DS because of it's releases. It's starting lineup was terrible, and it's only getting better now. At the moment, no one knows what the future titles of the PSV is besides the starting lineup. It's virtually impossible to conclude based on games. Unless all you're looking for is first party titles they use to attract fanboys.

What I do know is looking at the starting lineup (not the future releases), the PSV's destroys the 3DS's.

Not a fanboy, just trying to be real.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Take away the 3D from the 3DS and what do you get ? You still possess the next gen Nintendo handheld. Faster processor, higher resolution graphics, more storage space, better OS, better online etc.........Little by little , the DS will be phased out, and newer, bigger and better games will come out exclusively for the 3DS, with or without 3D ( that you can switch off anytime ) . So if you like Nintendo first party games and games developed exclusive for Nintendo platforms, or even multiplatform games with an added stereoscopic 3D effect, soon or later you are bound to get a 3DS.
Like I said, when more games will come out, I will get one as well.
If the PSV gets enough original games ( and by that I mean games that I won't find on the PC, WiiU or PS3 ) then I'll consider to get one in a few years from now.

And regarding the starting lineup of games : Here we are merely a couple of months after the launch and we already talking the next interaction of MK, KI, RE, MG and so on.......not bad for a new system ? How can you call that bad at all ?
You have to understand that Nintendo needs to give 3rd party developers the chance to sell their games , if they want them to keep on making them, so what would happen if you get all those first party games at launch ? Nobody would by the rest, and the 3DS would die a premature death.
I think Nintendo had an excellent strategy for the launch of the 3DS : Launch in quietly,  so that who ever is a die hard fan will have no trouble getting one at launch, and so when the big guns are unloaded, nobody will have trouble getting a system in store, since it's been around for a few months already.
I wouldn't say the 3DS launch was a failure, they sold a shitload of them in a very short time, so we just need to wait a little longer, and the goods will come.


----------



## Discover (Jun 12, 2011)

I would go for 3DS at the moment due to the great games I've seen like Zelda OoT.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying that 3D was unnecessary and almost purely a gimmick that they wouldn't have added if they hadn't made it so clear that their focus is always "innovation". I didn't make a comment on the system completely, just the fact that 3D is useless. Not only in games but in everything. (woo! Golf in 3D! How exciting.)

By starting lineup, I actually meant launch lineup. Sorry, just used to referring to it that way. There were virtually no standout titles at launch, meaning lack of reason to buy until better games come. Sure, they're bringing their guns now, but they're basically offering time for the PSV to catch up.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2011)

I think SSF stood out at launch and I enjoy the 3D in pics,videos, and games.


----------



## Raika (Jun 12, 2011)

With all of the awesome games announced for the 3DS, I only have this to say:

3DS ALL THE WAY


----------



## machomuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> With all of the awesome games announced for the 3DS, I only have this to say:
> 
> 3DS ALL THE WAY


At this point in time I agree (confirm the 3DS Persona title already, Nintendo!).


----------



## mudassirul (Jun 12, 2011)

for the same price as a 3ds, PSV sounds like great value with the specs your getting


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 12, 2011)

The reason why the 3DS is overshooting the audience is because there is no value in 3d output. It doesn’t change the gameplay. It harms the battery life. It is forcing every game on the system to be 3d.

Even though Vita is the same exact price as the 3DS, why does the 3DS seem so much more expensive? It is because the value isn’t there. The $249 Vita feels like it has much more value especially if you hate the 3d output (as most people do).

Vita still has much more to prove, of course, but I like the absence of the 3d output. Vita is a brand that feels like something I might buy. Now, I know what Nintendo’s longterm goal is with the 3DS in the belief they are riding the trendline of 3d output. Unfortunately, this is the same exact failed strategy Sony and Microsoft took in the Seventh Generation (e.g. positioning their systems to be HD platforms for everything). Nintendo is trying to position the 3DS as a general platform for everything 3d. I know Innosight and a disruption author thinks 3d will be big. But he is so wrong. This 3d output is identical to the HD output. People don’t mind it being there. But it doesn’t have the value for the extra costs.

It is pretty clear 3DS will lose Japan to the Vita. Hell, 3DS can’t even outsell the PSP! And the 3DS will be at the same price as the Vita (or more? I need to do a currency exchange).

Some reason to buy a 3DS? A port of OoT/StarFox and no new Zelda/StarFox games? They didn't make the N64 beat PS1. How about arcade games like Mario Kart?


----------



## mudassirul (Jun 12, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> The reason why the 3DS is overshooting the audience is because there is no value in 3d output. It doesn’t change the gameplay. It harms the battery life. It is forcing every game on the system to be 3d.
> 
> Even though Vita is the same exact price as the 3DS, why does the 3DS seem so much more expensive? It is because the value isn’t there. The $249 Vita feels like it has much more value especially if you hate the 3d output (as most people do).
> 
> ...




yh i think nintendo might lose to sony in the handheld market this time, this makes me sad as i loved my DS lite and the majority of games on PSP didn't feel so streamlined on the psp, but with the PSV controls will be awesome,  nintendo may need to drop their prices and should try to sell as many consoles s they can before PSV releases


----------



## Ikki (Jun 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I think SSF stood out at launch


It stood out, yeah. Because the other launch titles were shit.
It's a game that's been out for a long while, more expensive and toned down. And it's just a generic fighting game.

If you find a pile of diarrhea shit and some dry shit near it, of course the dry shit is less disgusting to pick up.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Says who?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I remember someone saying that it had all the dlc you would normally at first had to pay on a console.
> 
> Sounds like you just don't like that game.


Oh I do, I do. It's just not a noteworthy game. Much less worth the 40 bucks.

And the DLC is just costumes, that doesn't make a deal. Anyone who would pay for that in the first place is not very bright.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a big fighter fan.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll end up getting the PSV before the 3DS. In terms of which is better, atm 3DS but imma give the PSV 1-2 years after release to build up some titles and hopefully by then they'll have some good titles. PSV definitely has more potential that the 3DS.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> I'll end up getting the PSV before the 3DS. In terms of which is better, atm 3DS but imma give the PSV 1-2 years after release to build up some titles and hopefully by then they'll have some good titles. PSV definitely has more potential that the 3DS.


+1

I think the 3DS is useless, as most people seem to turning off their 3D. Without 3D, there's really not much the 3DS is winning over the PSV. But both systems are new and, thus, don't have many titles yet. Depending on the titles, I might be getting both.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 12, 2011)

Since I already own the 3DS, the PSV. 

If I didn't? I don't know...hard choice. I'd be able to answer it after both came out for a while. Right now, it's just not fair for the PSV.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, I love the hell out of my 3DS, and PSVita looks cool, so I'm getting both. And I love 3D by the way, it's a gimmick I love. I've watched the Ocarina of Time 3DS trailer in 3D many times. 3D is also awesome because you can use it when you have the thought that something mite look great in 3D. PSVita is gonna be a beast, the graphics are almost similar to PS3 graphics, and with graphics like that, I also expect lots of power. Also Sony and Nintendo exclusives rock the house... So yeah, I need both.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 13, 2011)

3DS for the 1st Party titles and RE
Vita for everything else

so both.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 13, 2011)

I already have a 3DS and the PSV is just as (if not more) appealing, so I'll be getting that as well. Can't wait to see what RPGs are going to be on this thing.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 13, 2011)

Both, cuz I want to enjoy what each system has to offer.


----------



## lpm98 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you have the money, i would suggest buying both. the 3ds 3d might be a little bit gimmicky, but the new PSP compass and motion sensing is also gimmicky. Nintendo systems always have a least a couple great first-party games like pokemon,zelda, and mario. PSP definitely always has the best FPS. I already have the 3ds but i am not going to buy the upcoming PSP until it is atleast partially hacked


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 19, 2011)

Feyenoord is the best!!!


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 20, 2011)

for me:
PSV for shooters, hardcore games
3DS for fun games, Pokemon, zelda, etc
still, i want 3DS more


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 20, 2011)

Which one? Well, I'd have to say whichever one dips to under $100 first. I don't have the money for expensive consoles or handhelds anymore.


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2011)

Why exactly isn't there a both button? As I'll be getting both. XD


----------

